
New Sunset Quality Forecasts - subnaught
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/11/23/sunset_quality_forecasts_are_here_for_new_york_city.html
======
subnaught
It's really a shame that they've chosen not to open source their algorithm.
They use data from the 4km (hi-res) NAM model, which can be found here[0]. The
GRIB files can be read and exported to CSV using Panopoly [1]. They mention
using RH at different heights along with low, medium, and high cloud cover
(LCDC, MCDC, HCDC). I wanted to make a simple model and train it on Instagram
data for #sunset tag frequency for a given location, but Instagram just closed
access to their global data. If someone else has access and wants to run with
this, it could be fun...

[0] [http://nomads.ncep.noaa.gov/cgi-
bin/filter_hiresconus.pl](http://nomads.ncep.noaa.gov/cgi-
bin/filter_hiresconus.pl)

[1]
[http://www.giss.nasa.gov/tools/panoply/](http://www.giss.nasa.gov/tools/panoply/)

------
dang
More at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10623436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10623436).

